# Attention exercises are great for decreasing derealization



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

It's pretty much gone right now. An attention exercise I learned is reading as slowly as possible while bringing your attention back to the words anytime you get distracted.

The key is to retain as much information as possible.

Harris Harrington says to try this in a public area with alot of distractions


----------

